# Pig's Ears?



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Madeline is addicted to pig's ears. Seriously, I bought these pig's ears because I've had bad experiences with rawhide....dogs choking, etc. Anyway, she's eaten a whole pig's ear in 2 days! She's only 10 wks old. It's great to keep her occupied so I can get some things done around here, but dang. One nice thing is that they actually eat it and it doesn't become a slimy thing that they then swallow and choke on. But I worry that it isn't really good for her. Then I've heard bad thing about raw bones. What's the consensus? I'd gladly give her raw bones if it was better than these crazy pig ears. What do you think?


----------



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

I would give my dogs RMB over pig ears every time.


----------



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe some others can suggest what type of RMBs are appropriate for a ten week old pup.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

What in the world are RMBs? Raw Meat Bones, maybe?


----------



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, maybe I misunderstood yor question. At any rate we've had bad experiences with pig ears and the like. Mostly digestive issues. 
For just gnawing on, our spoos have been working on elk antlers for the last few months. Not slimy and not to smelly  they are pretty hard though. if your worried about teeth cracking I've seen them cut lengthwise to expose the softer marrow that's inside.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah...this is a mini puppy. I've got the antlers and she won't touch 'em. So RMB's are raw meat bones, right? Like knuckle bones?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Pig ears are okay, but that's a lot of pig ear for a little puppy. Finding good things for them to chew is sometimes harder than you think. Bully sticks are good, but expensive and some of them smell. Regular Nylabones have been known to crack teeth, but the softer puppy one should be good for her and not cause trouble. Antlers are good if your puppy like them (mine don't). The cooked ribs that seem popular shatter into shards. Raw hide gets gulped down in chunks and causes indigestion. Dried fish skins are good, but last 5 minutes. Dehydrated sweet potatoes are good, but there has been a big scare with all those types of dehydrated treats. 

I finally settled on Jone's ligament bones, which haven't given us any trouble and last a long time. They also have the knee bones, which haven't caused an issue. Or, raw meat bones, but then they are chewing raw meat bones in the house.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Both my toys love to chew, but throw up from any kind of rawhide or pig ears. They don't care for nylabone. I have these tough rubbery things they chew on. They fight over 1 bully stick. Even if they each have their own. 1 choked on a bully once even being supervised. Poor sweeties. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

You could try a chicken or turkey neck. Whatever raw bone you feed just make sure it isn't a weight supporting bone of a large animal like a cow, those are too tough to chew. I would go with a raw bone over a pig ear. If you are worried about a mess just put your puppy in a crate, that is what I do.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I vote pig ears! The crunchy greasy kind! They crunch and the poodles chew and swallow the pieces no problem, no too hard on their teeth/gums and it contains glucosamine if I'm not mistaken that is great for large dogs hips  my babies get 1/2 a pig ear every time after I brush/comb them 
PS. Odorless braided bully sticks are awesome!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> I vote pig ears! The crunchy greasy kind! They crunch and the poodles chew and swallow the pieces no problem, no too hard on their teeth/gums and it contains glucosamine if I'm not mistaken that is great for large dogs hips  my babies get 1/2 a pig ear every time after I brush/comb them
> PS. Odorless braided bully sticks are awesome!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Harry is a huge fan of the pig ear as well (and totally disinterested in all the different kinds of bully sticks we have tried). Piggy ears keep him occupied for hours and it usually takes him 2-3 days to get through one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain gets raw beef ribs (RMB). I think these are safe. It's pretty simple to teach a dog to keep a bone on a blanket or sheet covering the floor to avoid the mess. If Rain has recently had a bath, she wears socks & a snood (I call this a "hoodie" -- made from a sweat-pant leg); otherwise, just the hoodie is necessary.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I think u have to consider the source with Pig's ears. I stopped serving them at our diner a couple of years ago 'coz most of them were coming from China. And that was a source I didn't trust. 

I found a good source of 'cheweys' from a local butcher who also cuts up Beef neck bones... most to be used in soups... but they make a great, long-lasting chew for Tonka. There's a lot of meat left on them, in small crevices, that the butcher's knives can't get at. 

But the canines on a Canine, large or small, can get at it just fine!


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Have you tried soaking/boiling your deer antler in chicken stock? That's what everyone at the store has suggested to me if she ever gets bored of her antler... She has enough chew things tho that even if she gets bored of her antler she'll go back to it after a few days of chewing her other stuff so I haven't had to try that yet... but if you already have an antler that yours isn't touching might not hurt to try boiling it in chicken stock to make it more appealing?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus (tpoo) loves pig ears! I buy a bag of them cut up into thirds so they are smaller and easier for him to hold onto and chew since he is so tiny. It takes him 2 nights to get through a 1/3 piece of a pig ear. I get them from a feed store and all of their dog chews are made in USA, which I love, so I bring home new ones frequently but he usually turns his nose up to them so I give it to one of my parents dogs. He also LOVES cow trachea...its a bit big for him to hold on to but it keeps him busy and will finish it in about 3 days. He has a strong little stomach and hasn't once ever had any tummy upsets/diarrhea from any of his chews. 

We also have a few nylabones that he will carry around the house and chew. Since we have a Golden Retriever we get the large ones so she can chew on them too, so its pretty funny watching him carry it around and run up and down the stairs with it. Its lifted his rearend off the ground a few times lol.

I've tried rawhide, bully sticks, RMB, antlers ect and the only ones he will actually chew on are pig ears, trachea, and nylabones.


----------

